# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  hỏi về file .OKF

## tuboi

bạn nào biết những file có đuôi .okf là gì? và có thể chuyển đổi thành các file khác có thể đọc được ở windows media không? và harddriver của máy karaoke arirang 3600 dùng softwave gì? chân thành cám ơn

----------


## thai93tb1

đó hình như là các file cập nhập các bài hát mới cho sản phẩm của đầu máy đó
bạn tham khảo ở đây nhé
http://arirang.com.vn/site/arirangnew/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=152&i  temid=43

----------

